# Injured pij help



## evepin (Sep 22, 2004)

Yesterday I found a pij in my driveway, being attacked by other birds. The pij was on its back, bleeding, and shaking. However, when I picked it up it opened it's eyes and looked at me.  

I didn't expect it to survive at all - it was clearly in shock and badly wounded. Since it was snowing and cold, I decided to bring in into the heated garage, and let it die peacefully. Well, today it looks like I have a rehab pij on my hands - it's fairly active, moving around and seems to be alert but cautious. 

What a great website! To find other like-minded people is very refreshing....most people would have suggested that I just put the pij out of its misery and forget about it. How could I, with those curious eyes looking at me, and it's will and determination to live? This is indeed an intriquing creature....

Anyway, perhaps someone can offer some suggestions for boarding this pij. I currently have it in one of those large dog travel crates, sitting up off the floor in a heated garage. I covered the crate on three sides, to provide some privacy. I have provided water and wild bird seed, and have placed some rags on the floor.

The pij has not eaten yet, but based on the amount of droppings on the floor, seems to be 'functioning' ok. Now - 

Do I need to provide some type of perch?? Any suggestions?

I've called my vet - maybe after he laughs hysterically at me  , he'll offer some medical advice, or even agree to evaluation this little bird. In the meantime, should I attempt to examine the pij by myself? I don't want to cause it any more stress or injury......It obviously has a broken wing, and probably other injuries.

There are no bird rehab or sanctuaries in my areas - if the wing does not heal, any ideas on what to do longer term with Pij?

Thanks for all your help, and keep up the great work!

Evelyn


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Evelyn,

I am not much good at offering advice for sick or injured pigeons, but there are many on the site who can probably help you, and will be along shortly.

If you go to where all the threads show (1st page) in Emergency section, scroll down and you will see a thread titled "examining a sick bird" Click on it. It will guide you on what to look for as far as evaluating the pigeons condition.

If you post the answers to those questions, I am sure one of our other members may be able to advise you.

Good luck,

Linda


----------



## evepin (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks, Linda - I'll see if I can do the suggested examination, or get my vet to come over to do it.

Evelyn


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Evelyn and welcome! Thank you so much for helping this injured pigeon!

I do hope your vet will "cooperate" and have a look at the bird and tape/splint the wing. This needs to be done even if the break is such that the bird won't fly again to get it to heal in at least a near normal position.

Sounds like you have things well under control .. just be sure the bird is kept, warm, eating, drinking, and that the wounds don't become infected. Here again, hopefully your vet will come through for you and the pigeon.

As to a perch .. a brick or block of wood will work for now.

Keep us posted and thanks again for helping!

Terry


----------



## evepin (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks, Terry - Unfortunately, my vet was not alot of help....maybe I just didn't sound desperate enough? Actually, pij is still alive this morning, has a nasty wound on the edge of the wing - I couldn't tell if it's a compound fracture, or wound from being attacked. He/she ate a little, but not much - I'll keep monitoring pij throughout the day. 

Pij still sits in a very crouched position - not moving around much, but follows me with his good eye - could I cause MORE damage by trying to tape his wounded wing? Thought I'd use some gauze strip, and lightly tie it against his body for support.....

Ev


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What sort of birds were attacking the pigeon? I have never seen other pigeons attack an injured or disabled one outside thet “territory” of the aviary and the only times I have heard of that happening in this forum is in the case of an egg bound hen which is something that you probably need to determine. Can you look at the vent area and see whether there is anything unusual there: blood, egg yolk, vent openiing and closing? If there is don’t try to remove the egg , but instead try to find some calcium syrup and give it a couple of drops just inside his beak, massage vaseline gently round the evnt area and place the pigeon in some warm water up to half way up his body.

The wing wound should be cleaned gently with warm water and then smeared with neosporin.

Is the wing drooping at all? There are instructions on how to support a wing at this link http://community.webshots.com/user/jujubear29 but whether it is appropriate to tape seems to depend on where the fracture is.

Direct warmth will be a comfort to the pigeon at this stage and enable it to conserve its energy if it is not eating. A hot water bottle wrapped in a blanket is one way but will cool. If you have a power point in the garage you could place a lamp, preferably with a red bulb, in front of the cage…that is what one of my rescues has at the moment, and she really basks in the gentle warmth of the lamp.

Dip his beak in water to encourage him to drink.

If the pigeon doesn’t start to self feed then you might have to help him a bit. Soak some Purina Puppy Chow in water until it becomes slightly fluffy, squeeze off some of the excess water, gently open the beak and push the food to the back. They will usually swallow the food that way.

Let us know how you progress!

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

BTW if you let us know where you are maybe we can track down soeone or somewhere that can help you.

Cynthia


----------



## evepin (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the help - it's very comforting to meet others who share this love and respect for all creatures, even pigeons!

The poor pij was being attacked by magpies (crow family). It was laying upside down in the snow, on our driveway, with about five magpies on top of it. It was shaking terribly, and I thought it was already a goner. 

I did put some antibiotic cream on the wing where I found a raw spot. There is a portion under the wing, where it meets the body, that has some dried blood - it looked like just some feather shafts sticking out, but not bone. 

The vet said that to tape the wing would require anasthetia (?), and didn't want to try this right now. The right wing is dragging on the ground, and pretty immobile. The left eye looks like it's gone too - it's still swollen shut, not bleeding or oozing at least.

I think he ate a little - seems to like raisins. And is drinking a little (I found birdseed in the water bowl this morning).

I live in central Colorado, if you know of anyone in the area! I have to leave for the weekend, and poor hubby will be getting nursing duty.

I'm thinking about naming him "Rocky" - he looks alot like Rocky Balboa after the boxing match......

Thanks again for the help and moral support.

Ev


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I can't think of a rescuer in Colorado. The danger of handing it over to a rehabber is that it might be euthanased.

I have copied this from one of Kimberley's posts, in which she gave advice on a pigeon that had flown into a ceiling fan, I think the same advice would apply to your rescue.

Do you have any eye drops for humans? Sterile artificial tears will help. Put 1-2 drops in every 2-3 hours for a few days. Keep the bird in a quiet place with lots of bird seed and a bowl of water at least as deep as the length of your finger. Don't keep it in complete darkness, as it will not eat.  


Did the vet examine the pigeon or just give his general opinion on setting a broken wing?

Cynthia


----------



## evepin (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll try the eyedrops - I also have some antibiotic eye cream, maybe I'll put a little on. The vet did not come and see the pij, only gave phone advice. 

When I get back next week I'll try to sweettalk the vet into coming over - maybe I'll think of some excuse about my dog needing to be looked at.  Luckily he is a 'home care' vet, and is used to house calls.


----------



## evepin (Sep 22, 2004)

*Pij heaven*

Unfortunately, my pij didn't make it. Hubby was caring for him over the weekend while I was away, and when he went out to check on pij Friday evening, pij had expired. Since I wasn't here, I didn't get a closer look at pij to fully find the extent of it's injuries, etc.

Thanks again all, for such a great forum!

Ev


----------

